# Cueball presents... 2010 Audi A8



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

This weekend finally saw me sort out the MD's new car... he fell under the "Jag Curse" with his XF, in that, well, he didn't really like it, even though he felt he should have... so it had to go, and he decided to replace it with this Audi A8 TDi... which he loves! :lol:

So again it was up to me to get the car looking good and get some protection down to protect it and make it easier for him to look after...

For those that saw the XF detail here you may remember that I felt pretty disappointed with the end result of that car, but funnily enough, I started this detail with his words of "if you can make it look half as good as the Jag, I'll be happy" so maybe I was a little bit hard on myself... ever my worse critic mind you... 

Some pictures to start with, just general dirt and grime really... he's had it for a couple of months and hasn't washed it to "help me out" :lol: 
































































And the very spacious interior, as usual, all black too!





































Finally, the TDi powerplant...




























After giving the car a good hose down, it was out with the snow foam - still using CG No touch, gratuitous SN shots... :lol:



















I went round the car with G101 in all the nooks and crannies, door hinges etc, then washed the car using the 2BM and concours shampoo...

While I was down in the CG unit on Friday, I picked up some of their new iron dissolver... can't remember the name of it, and, as usual for me, the bottle has no label! Same as my snow foam! :lol:

Anyway, I sprayed onto the wheels as normal, and left for 10 minutes to work away...










At this stage it was just taken off with the PW...

After the car was cleaned with the shampoo, I went onto my usual 3 stage decon routine - any tar was dealt with via Tardis, then onto the 2nd chemical stage with the new CG stuff, and finally I clayed the whole car, including the windows with Zaino clay and ONR as the lube...

The engine was cleaned, and sprayed with 303 and left...

Check out my "action" shot...  :lol:










It was then snowfoamed again, rinsed and dried with the help of AS tango... leaving this to start the polishing!























































I had noticed 1 paint chip that had been filled in on the rear passenger door... it was raised a little bit, as you can see here with the paint readings...










The paint reading just beside it (115um)










And right on the paint chip (260um)










So, a bit of a difference, and I'll come back to that later on...

First of all I had to get the rest of the car polished, and tried a few combos out before settling on polishing with a gloss it wool pad using Scholl S3 and a small drop of S40 to help wet it a little... then refined with a 3M black finishing pad and Megs 205... I still have to refine my technique to the short working times and small amount of product needed, as I was still getting quite a bit of dust, but it got better as I went along! :lol:

So, some mid polishing shots, 50/50 etc... not the best since I work in a warehouse and not a "detailing studio" plus I'm pretty s**t with a camera!! but then, I'm not a pro, so not that bothered.... hopefully it still gives you an idea of what was going on... 



















And some other shots just trying to show the condition of the paint after polishing...




























And finally got to use one of my RotEx bars! 










So with all that out of the way, I went back to that filled in stone chip... several ways to deal with this, including, but not limited to polishing, wet sanding or de-nibbing... all with pros and cons... this time, I decided to take the de-nibbing option, and got out my Festool 










A couple of careful passes later, and we are all good.... new paint readings below (128um, down from the original of 260um)... and after it was polished with the above combo, it can hardly be seen... 



















So with all the polishing done, it was back outside for another quick wash to get rid of some dust, the a dry and a couple of wipedowns with IPA to ensure the paint etc was as clean as possible with no oils etc...

Because of the weather, lack of sun and rain, I decided to try and get some "finished" pics out in the light just incase I didn't have time later.... so this is pre LSP, but after polishing...





































The LSP of choice is concours ceramishield, and this was used on all paint, windows, wheels, plastics... basically everything on the outside! This was done before the interior etc to allow as much time as possible for it to sure.... 

Interior was hoovered, then cleaned using the AS tornador and Bio Brisk... The seats were cleaned with Dr Leather wipes, then the dash, doors and leather was treated to a couple of coats of PERL, diluted 7:1 to help it out...and the seals were treated with gummi pflege to help out with the cold winter coming up....

The engine was dressed via the tornador and finish...

The tyres were dressed with AS highstyle, and with a quick blast of bubblegum air freshener, it was all done!! 

As the CS was curing so quickly, I had to apply and buff off in rapid time, so I did manage to get some finished pics afterall....Cheers to Lee for answering my question about the CS on a Sunday - top man.... 














































And the door where the paint chip was...










The interior shots...




























And finally, the engine all finished too...




























Thanks for looking, and as always all comments and criticism most welcome...

:thumb:


----------



## init6 (Mar 28, 2012)

Very nice. Can I ask what the temperature was when you did the Ceramishield?

I've almost got my car ready, but thought the dip in temps (I'm just down the road from you) might put paid to using CS.

cheers


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Looks good cuey, big difference from when you started on it..
interesting that you used the deknibbing thingy!!
is that easy to use? and what sort of price are they?

Kev


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

great work mate :thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Cracking job Cuey ,car looks quality :argie:... good to see a bit about de-nibbing too, certainly helped make my mind up to get one:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

brilliand job cueball looks much better and great reflection shots


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Extensive and very nice job and lovely motor...:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work mate :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

very good work mate


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Very nice job on Audi, :thumb:.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Ahh good to see some Cueball magic on a cracking car. Nice work my man going to have to look up this de-nibbing sounds interesting.

But seriously Audi over Jag!!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

cuey you thread was very much appreciated cracking work :thumb:


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice job.
But FFS, something else for me to look up and purchase - a deknibbler?
Is there nota option for a tornador to do that ? I can't put mine down...

I reckon he'll be chuffed to bolox with his "brand new" motor


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Nice work cueball, its a nice big bus


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Nice work cueball hope the md Is sorting you out a decent christmas bonus ! That cars gorgeous the only thing I don't like is that wood on the interior not that my opinion matters I can't afford an audi !


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

The work of a pro right there, and a good write up to boot:thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Great work Cuey, looks a lot better than 'half as good as the XF'  

Indeed : And finally got to use one of my RotEx bars! :lol:

Can I ask what backing plate you were using? 

Thanks for posting :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks all.... it was a hard slog, but worth it in the end! :lol:

Car looks great today, even though it's still dark outside.... and I'm actually really chuffed about the paint chip... I've looked at it from loads of different view points, and you really can't see it.... very happy! 

:thumb:



init6 said:


> Very nice. Can I ask what the temperature was when you did the Ceramishield?
> 
> I've almost got my car ready, but thought the dip in temps (I'm just down the road from you) might put paid to using CS.
> 
> cheers


It was in our warehouse, so it _should_ have been 18 degrees... but I think due to the moisture in the air, it was making the CS cure faster, so with my usual 3 minute cure time, it wasn't coming off... Lee said shorten this to 30 seconds, and worked like a charm....

Cheers...

:thumb:



spursfan said:


> Looks good cuey, big difference from when you started on it..
> interesting that you used the deknibbing thingy!!
> is that easy to use? and what sort of price are they?
> 
> Kev


Cheers Kev... they are easy to use once you get your head around them.... very, very sharp, and you "lean" the cord onto the paintwork, which creates the perfect angle to 'shave' the paint off.... but, if you get this wrong, it will cut the paint! :lol: but use the cord, keep the pressure on there, the angle is correct, and shave away! I got mine in the i4detailing group buy, used it a few times now... Think they are about £50

:thumb:



Soul Hudson said:


> Ahh good to see some Cueball magic on a cracking car. Nice work my man going to have to look up this de-nibbing sounds interesting.
> 
> But seriously Audi over Jag!!


:lol:

Well as another Jag -> Audi convert, far, far better cars! 

Cheers...

:thumb:



Obsessed Merc said:


> Nice job.
> But FFS, something else for me to look up and purchase - a deknibbler?
> Is there nota option for a tornador to do that ? I can't put mine down...
> 
> I reckon he'll be chuffed to bolox with his "brand new" motor


Hmmm... tornador.... :lol:

I actually put tango through it to help dry the car this time.... didn't do much, and I think it was a waste of time... but it was still fun and any excuse to use the tornador... right?!?!!? 

Cheers...

:thumb:



Mr Face said:


> Great work Cuey, looks a lot better than 'half as good as the XF'
> 
> Indeed : And finally got to use one of my RotEx bars! :lol:
> 
> ...


Cheers Mike.... 

I honestly have no idea about that backing plate, sorry.... probably a 3M one... or something similar.... 

:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

very nice work


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

That looks stunning Cuey, superb job!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job buddy :thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great job Cueball :thumb:


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Looking Good!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

cheers guys... appreciated... 

:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

bloomin good job Mr Cueball


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Cuey nice work bud just one thing. Maybe a trick of the light.
Last pic of inside through the NS rear door.
If you used a tornador surely it would have made light workmof the dog sh1t in the OS rear footwell.???? 
Like i said may be a trick of the light but it sure looks like dog sh1t to me.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice work CB :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

AllenF said:


> Cuey nice work bud just one thing. Maybe a trick of the light.
> Last pic of inside through the NS rear door.
> If you used a tornador surely it would have made light workmof the dog sh1t in the OS rear footwell.????
> Like i said may be a trick of the light but it sure looks like dog sh1t to me.


:lol:

well spotted 

just some dirt that I missed, I think it was actually from my boot!!  only noticed when I took the picture!

all cleaned after... promise! 

:thumb:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Do you find withthe tornador that it works best if
Hoover worst out
Hit it with the tornador start at top and work down back to front
Close it up and do outside desnt matter how long an hour minimum
Go back rehoover then do inside.
Dont know why but i find it seems to "lift" dirt if left and it hoovers out easy when drier.
May just be me though


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

yeah, I wipe down the dash etc, Hoover, then hit it with the tornador....

:thumb:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Yup then do you rehoover straight away or leave it an hour or so??? 
If you leave it it seems to hoover second time a lot eadier


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I try and Hoover it again at the very last minute, so could be an hour or so, maybe more...

last Hoover, AS bubble gum blast, shut it up and go home!!! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> I try and Hoover it again at the very last minute, so could be an hour or so, maybe more...
> 
> last Hoover, AS bubble gum blast, shut it up and go home!!! :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


Bet you sneak in ONE more go on the tornador really ?


----------



## STBlue (Jan 27, 2008)

Sorry if I missed something but what was wrong with the Jag ??. The reason I ask is I have the same model.


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

can i ask why your boss wasn't happy with the Jaguar?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

STBlue said:


> Sorry if I missed something but what was wrong with the Jag ??. The reason I ask is I have the same model.


A whole load of things! :lol:

To start off with, the dealer messed him about quite a bit...

it turned out it wasn't the car he originally asked for, and was told that the S version was "just the same" which it is anything but.

As with the XK, the XF has terrible handling, and the back end kept stepping out on him, and that is a bit of a pi$$take as he is really slow driver, so he had no confidence in the car...

The MPG isn't good enough for the size/engine of the car...

Overall, the car was just a let-down to him, and he never really enjoyed owning or driving it…and with the winter looming, he was getting worried about it with the rubbish traction in the snow, so was looking to get a Jeep and have 2 cars, but since he isn't really into cars, I managed to convince him that wasn't a good route to take…

The Audi ticks all his personally boxes now… better MPG, nicer to drive, and 4 wheel drive, so *most* light/medium snow won't be an issue for him..

Cars are a very personal thing, so when one doesn't feel right, better to move on and get one that suits you more! 

:thumb:



petemattw said:


> can i ask why your boss wasn't happy with the Jaguar?


As above, and he isn't my boss! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

nice one looked a nice car to work on too


----------



## Zijkant (Oct 29, 2012)

Top job!


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice work there Cueball, i like the effort you put it to cars you can see that you like 

Also, really like that dash/centre console design. I've not really seen much of the newer A8's. I still love the original


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

Superb Job, lovely bit of kit too..


----------



## steve1975 (Oct 14, 2012)

great work and love these motors in black :thumb:


----------



## Eggchaser (Sep 3, 2012)

Looks the nuts in black


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice work cuey, the a8 is an underrated car that depreciates enough to make the a serious bargain. It's a shame Audi make the cars look very similar as that really does look like the a6, but I don't think anybody makes a better interior than an Audi, they just look like they are built from stone and wood.


----------



## kolarn (Nov 12, 2012)

Cracking car and a great job


----------

